# electronics, *rf modulator*



## dixie (May 28, 2008)

I have a tech question about electronics is any one has the answer.

We have an older tv that just has a coax hook up on the back. We need to hook a brand new DVD player to it and I under stand that I will need an RF modulator to do the job.

I have a old sat. tv receiver that has a auido video hook up in the back of it and an out to TV coax. 

My question is, can I use this old sat. tv receiver in the place of an rf modulator?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## macfixer01 (May 29, 2008)

dixie said:


> I have a tech question about electronics is any one has the answer.
> 
> We have an older tv that just has a coax hook up on the back. We need to hook a brand new DVD player to it and I under stand that I will need an RF modulator to do the job.
> 
> ...




It would help to see a picture of the back of the DVD player showing the connectors. A modulator would generally be required if you had a device which only output composite video (like my old Apple II computer way back when) and you needed to turn it into RF to feed into a television on say channel 3 or 4.

It's possible you have a DVD player that only has for example Component (3 RCA cables) or Composite (1 RCA cable) as the video output choices. If the Satellite receiver has a Composite Video input, or you have an old VCR which has a Composite Video input, then yes you could use one of those devices inline to save buying a modulator. Back in the late 70's modulators were only $25 or so, not sure anymore since they aren't needed much.

macfixer01


----------

